# ShawnF Live!



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 25, 2008)

EDIT: show has been cancelled due to venue issues. 

we do have another show in san bernadino in march, however.
that show is at a fucking huge venue (hold 3-4 thousand people, that's big for me, and big for my band's first show).
i'll post up the details when i know more.


----------



## Edroz (Jan 25, 2008)

if it wasn't all the way on the other side of the country, i'd be there . have a good show man!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 26, 2008)

Have a good show


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 26, 2008)

Edroz said:


> if it wasn't all the way on the other side of the country, i'd be there . have a good show man!



+1, if only this had been last week I would have been there no doubt.  Hope all goes well with the gig Shawn!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks guys. you should fly out to see us anyway.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 26, 2008)

I thought you were in Europe or some shit?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 26, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I thought you were in Europe or some shit?



nah man. my location always said somewhere in europe to match the funny honeymoon pictures of stitch and i.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 26, 2008)

No shit? 

This whole time I thought you were some sort of Dutch or Scandinavian dude.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Jan 26, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> nah man. my location always said somewhere in europe to match the funny honeymoon pictures of stitch and i.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 26, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> No shit?
> 
> This whole time I thought you were some sort of Dutch or Scandinavian dude.



well, i am. 
i'm from bergen, norway, but i live in riverside, california.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 26, 2008)

You're a corn-fusin' feller, Shawn.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 26, 2008)

well now you know.

now fly out to ca and see my band.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok. I'll be that one dude in the crowd. You know... that one dude.


And I'm real shy. So don't try to approach me, or I might act like I don't know you.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 26, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> No shit?
> 
> This whole time I thought you were some sort of Dutch or Scandinavian dude.



 you and me both! i always got confused, and was starting to think it had something to do with the stitch deal, cause i remembered him talking about being in cali, but i was starting to think i was crazy

Good luck man, wish i could be there

Zorro


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 26, 2008)

see edited original post.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

That sucks dude,


----------



## amonb (Jan 26, 2008)

Ah that sux heaps. Sorry to hear dude


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 26, 2008)

it'll be alright, as our new first show will be at a fucking huge venue.


----------



## amonb (Jan 26, 2008)

Well that doesn't suck 

Best of luck with the gig!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks duder.
as i said, i'll throw down some more info as soon as i find out more.
i know you probably wont be attending, though.


----------



## budda (Jan 27, 2008)

g'luck at the new digs homeslice.

i think the max amount of people i've ever played for was like.. 200 people maaaaybe lol


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 27, 2008)

i highly doubt that my brand new band with a fan base of about four is going to fill up this 3-4 thousand person venue, but its cool think that i'll be playing at a place that could hold many people if that many people do show up.


----------

